# November Photo Contest



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

*Mde13004 has chosen the theme for this month, “**"A Golden Fall". *

Let's see what fall looks like in your area! 
*Share a photo of your golden enjoying this time of year!*

Entries will be accepted until Saturday, November 23rd.

Please, one entry per membership and remember the first photo you share will be the one entered in the voting poll.
As always you must have 25 posts (when the contest closes) to be eligible to win.We love to see everyone's pics including ones from previous 2019 winners and new members.

Here's a wonderful example photo of Leo enjoying a hike.


----------



## Emmdenn (Jun 5, 2018)

Here's Denver enjoying the cool weather and beautiful leaves!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great theme Mde13004, great picture of your boy!


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

Ivyacres said:


> *Mde13004 has chosen the theme for this month, “**"A Golden Fall". *
> 
> Let's see what fall looks like in your area!
> *Share a photo of your golden enjoying this time of year!*
> ...


Great theme and fabulous picture!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Honey loves to play ball (and roll) in the leaves.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

This is a wonderful theme, I'm looking forward seeing lots more of your beautiful pups!.


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

This is Marla and Jonah in the pumpkin patch down the road.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

JDandBigAm said:


> This is Marla and Jonah in the pumpkin patch down the road.


Great picture of your beautiful Marla and Jonah.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

*Mde13004 has chosen the theme for this month, “**"A Golden Fall". *
Let's see what fall looks like in your area! 
*Share a photo of your golden enjoying this time of year!*
Entries will be accepted until Saturday, November 23rd.


Take a minute and share your photo too.


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

The beginning of fall and the middle of mud season!


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

I just love these two!


----------



## GoldeninCT (Aug 10, 2016)

Napping on a bed of leaves.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

More awesome photos are being posted, share your favorite fall pic here in the November Photo Contest.


----------



## ceegee (Mar 26, 2015)

Here's Duster, enjoying a walk in the forest last week.


----------



## Mde13004 (Feb 20, 2019)

So many beautiful pups! Cant wait to see more


----------



## Mde13004 (Feb 20, 2019)

This isnt an entry but we went on a hike this weekend and thought I would share this guy in the leaves and waterfalls. Fall is definitely our favorite season!


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

Mde13004 said:


> This isnt an entry but we went on a hike this weekend and thought I would share this guy in the leaves and waterfalls. Fall is definitely our favorite season!


Oh that happiest of tongues!


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

my favorite picture ever of my Raider, several years ago.


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

Mic Drop


----------



## Otis-Agnes (Nov 24, 2015)

Penny hanging out by the river. We love fall camping in the White Mountains of NH.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Look at all these fantastic photos!


----------



## Andythom (Jun 20, 2009)

Parker in the park.


----------



## DblTrblGolden2 (Aug 22, 2018)

Here are the boys on our camping trip to the Smoky’s . They are a little messy as they both decided to jump in the water on the trail.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Such beautiful pictures. I grew up in East Texas where we had all kinds of colored leaves in the Fall. BUT here on the coast, we are surrounded mostly by Live Oak, Pine--which doesn't change of course, an Palms.. W did have two large sycamores in our yard, but the leaves on them goes from green to brown. This is Buck out in the sycamore leaves


----------



## 206076 (Oct 30, 2019)

Sunny sitting all nice for me while out for a walk.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Such wonderful photos, hope to see lots more!.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

I'm enjoying all the fall photos!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Ivyacres said:


> I'm enjoying all the fall photos!


Me too, hope to see lots more!.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

*Mde13004 has chosen the theme for this month, “**"A Golden Fall". *

Let's see what fall looks like in your area! 
*Share a photo of your golden enjoying this time of year!*

Entries will be accepted until Saturday, November 23rd.


----------



## BriGuy (Aug 31, 2010)

Here is one of my favorite pictures of Hazel hiking in the fall


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Let's keep all the wonderful photos coming!!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

The weekend is here, relax, go for a stroll, take a photo of your golden and post it here in the November Photo Contest! :grin2:


----------



## SRW (Dec 21, 2018)

A pair of roosters.


----------



## eeerrrmmm1 (Apr 15, 2018)

Luna at 11 weeks old with a mouthful of leaves.


----------



## banubanu (Sep 11, 2018)

Love all these photos!! 

Better get my camera out, and submit some more posts!


----------



## mp2005 (Jul 17, 2018)

A quick snap from yesterday's walk. Franklin took a break from eating all the crunchy leaves to pose!


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Luna a few weeks ago :--heart:


----------



## turtle66 (Feb 19, 2010)

I have two phots I cannot decide on for this month contest.

One from 2 years ago. Our dog walker took it on the street.

and the other one was last year where we did win finally our 3rd nose work 3 trial and got the Elite title at Halloween 

I love them both...I will go with the first one for the contest....just because


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Such a wonderful theme for this months contest, all the photos are fab, I'm sure we'll see lots more!.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

There are so many wonderful photos. Share yours too.


----------



## joro32000 (Feb 25, 2017)

Here is Rufus among tamaracks and redwoods.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Have you seen all the great pics so far? 

*The theme for this month is **"A Golden Fall". *
There's still lots of time to* share a photo of your golden enjoying this time of year!*


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

This is a great theme!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Is it a dog... or a chameleon?


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

I'm loving all the great photos, hope to see lots more!.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

I hope we get more photos too.


----------



## 206076 (Oct 30, 2019)

Not my submission but we went on a hike this last weekend to the Pembina Valley south west of where I live so I figured I would share these for the fall theme.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

I'm loving all the great entries!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

*The theme is "A Golden Fall". *

Let's see what fall looks like in your area! 
*Share a photo of your golden enjoying this time of year!*

Entries will be accepted until Saturday, November 23rd.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Less than a week left to enter the November Photo Contest with a pic of *your golden enjoying this time of year!*


----------



## EmilyTH (May 19, 2019)

*Amazing Grace*

Gracie, just over 5 months old! Taken November 14th.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Ivyacres said:


> *The theme is "A Golden Fall". *
> 
> Let's see what fall looks like in your area!
> *Share a photo of your golden enjoying this time of year!*
> ...



That's only 4 days away.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

This contest is closing in 3 days....submit you photo before then.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

This contest will close in 2 days. *Share a photo of your golden enjoying this time of year!*


----------



## Valhalla09 (Jan 26, 2019)

Here is my boy, Ragnar. Doing his usual thing, chewing.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

There's only one day left for this photo contest!




Ivyacres said:


> *Mde13004 has chosen the theme for this month, “**"A Golden Fall". *
> Let's see what fall looks like in your area!
> *Share a photo of your golden enjoying this time of year!*
> Entries will be accepted until Saturday, November 23rd.
> ...


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

This contest will close a little after 1pm.


----------

